# The twins--UPDATE!!!!



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

............tomorrow!!!!!!

For those of you who don't know about the twins I have been diagnosed with kidney stones x2. Affectionately known as 'The Twins' or Nut and Bolt!! Have been in hospital twice with them and have been in mortal agony! I got a call today saying consultant has a cancellation tomorrow so I can go in and have them manually removed. 

Getting admitted this afternoon and op tomorrow. Wish me luck guys n gals


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

No luck needed Carol, it will all go ok for you, they know what they are doing. 

But best wishes for a easy time and look forward to hearing from you soon

stew


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Good luck and hope nuts and bolts come into the world safely and you make a quick recovery :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

*Get Well*

Get well soon and good luck hope all goes well for u

Christine & Dougie


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Get Well*

Knock yersel' oot, hen.

xxxxx


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Good luck, give my regards to Wallace & Grommet


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Hope they keep you as comfortable as possible.

Don't forget photos of the newborns so we can Ooh and Aahh.

Chris


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hope it goes ok, hope its not up ya chuff and show us the pics.

Love ya


Greenie


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Good luck and I wish you and your new arrivals all the very best.  

Viv


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I hope you don't get the same consultant as my mate had when he went in for a leg amputation. Consultant said to him after operation, "I've got good news and bad news. Bad news is that I cut off the wrong leg, good news is that there is nothing wrong with the other one." 

  

Anyway, best wishes


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Carol, very best wishes for the impending birth of your twins, i hope the arrive safely leaving you feeling fit and well again


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hope all goes smoothly Carol 

are you having them mounted and displayed


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Best wishes Carol for tomorrow, your'e in good company, Tim Burton the film director is in hospital with the same.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

All the best Carol

Waz


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

All the best.

If identical twins they'd make a lovely pair of earings!!!!!!

Jan


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

All the best Carol for their safe arrival. Sounds like it may be a more pain free birth than having them naturally :wink: 

At least you'll be nice and warm in the hospital. It's baltic today here.

Sue


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Guess you are already at the hospital Carol.

Hope all goes well tomorrow and you are fighting fit soon.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

zulurita said:


> Snipped :- Guess you are already at the hospital Carol.


I missed to say good luck too  ... Ah well Rita, we can cross our fingers for her :wink:

Mike


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Good luck Carol, I hope youve packed your best knickers? 

When my friends husband had his kidney stones removed, the surgeon prior to his op, came into my friends husband's ward to go over a few last minute details with him. During the conversation the doctor made several references to the kiddly stone removal operation he was about to perform and eventually my friends husband pulled him up about his strange pronunciation saying "you mean kidney stones?" 
The doctor replied "yes, kiddly stones!"
Friends puzzled husband again queried "surely you mean kidney stones?"
Doctor replied "yes, as I have already explained; kiddly stones!"
When my friends husband, who by this time was even more puzzled replied "Oh I thought they were called kidney stones doctor?" 
His doctor exasperated, answered: "I already said kiddly stones diddle I?" :lol: :lol: :lol:

I know! I know! It's a really pathetic joke but I like silly humour!

Sue xxx


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Will be thinking of you tomorrow.
What's the route in?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

No smart comments, (how boring) just a simple "Best Wishes" and the fervent hope that you will be back with us soon.

Thinking of you,

Dave


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Hope everything goes ok and you'll be pain free in the future. Ann


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Stones*

When the stones are out, polish them and pop them on the mantle piece!

Hope all is ok tomorrow, sure it will be.

Russell


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Who's for marbles. And you will be 2 stones lighter.

Know how you feel was taken into hospital early dec only had 1 kidney stone.

wish you all the best
Steve


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

You won't see this til you're done and dusted - get well soon Carol

Love Catz


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Well Carol, you should be stoned by now. Hope that all went well.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> Will be thinking of you tomorrow.
> What's the route in?


The A89 then a fleshy fork in the road ....

Dave


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*kidney stones*

 hi carolgavin you will probably have had them removed now  i had my first in the eighties the pain is on the same level as childbirth . first the pain then passing blood .they rushed me in did all the tests and told me to drink lots of water i did gallon's of it but the day before my op i started passing blood again this terrible pain came and out came the stone it was like passing a brick.10 years later i had a pain in my other kidney and passing blood so straight away i drank gallans of water within a couple of days passed some blood and out came the stone so the water is better than surgery i think it works like flushing a drain out :?: and recovery is faster it works for me :roll: jud on the light side of things they say a rolling stone gathers no moss :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Russell

_When the stones are out, polish them and pop them on the mantle piece!_

A bladder stone can be polished and displayed as you suggest.

Kidney stones are a different kettle of fish.

They are agglomerations of the sharpest little crystals you could possibly imagine.

That is why they cause excrutiating pain on their way to freedom.

I caught my first lot in an old (!) tea strainer.
That was way back in '84. 
I kept them in a little polythene bag.They have disintegrated now.

I later had a bladder stone which had to be blasted by an electric spark explosion next to it.
That was done under general anaesthetic and most of the pieces were flushed out while I was under..

Unfortunately some of the shattered pieces got stuck and caused me much pain when they decided to block things up later that night.

My father in law had a bladder stone surgically removed. 
It was the size of a pigeons egg and looked fantastic and didn't even need polishing.


----------



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

Get well soon


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Carol,

Hope that it all goes well (if you're on mobile internet :wink: ) or, went well (if you're not), and that you have a quick recovery.

Kindest regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Weight Watchers will be amazed at you loosing 2 stone in such a short time. :lol: :lol: 

You take care and hope all went well. 

Mandy


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Any news on Pinky & Perky yet?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Booo hissss just received a text surgery cancelled for today. Will update shortly.


Greenie


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi guys n gals thanks for all your good wishes unfortunately will need to go through the whole rigmarole again!!!!!!!!!!!!

Surgery was cancelled for today in the strangest circumstances!!!!!!

I have a latex allergy which I always inform them about and is plastered all over my notes!! Somehow this little nugget of info was missed. Apparently I should have been taken to theatre first and err well I wasn't!! They need to do a deep clean of said theatre to clear it of all latex products which of course are used routinely for the 'normal' folk! There would not have been time to do this because there were too many on the list so surgery cancelled. They will give me a new date at some point!!!!!!!

Am now at home drinking the usual 94million gallons of water :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Twins*

What about if I come up and see you - armed with my Marigolds? Would that do the trick?

Chin up.

Russell


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Twins*



Rapide561 said:


> What about if I come up and see you - armed with my Marigolds? Would that do the trick?
> 
> Chin up.
> 
> Russell


Yeah go on nothing else has worked...............................


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bigbazza said:


> Any news on Pinky & Perky yet?


Nut and Bolt bazz
unless its quads as well 

Oh Carol hang on in there ---


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Oh dear, what a shame.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I wasn't talking about her stones Mavis


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> Am now at home drinking the usual 94million gallons of water :lol:


Is that not just a wee bit of an exaggeration Carol?
I would have thought that 90 million would be enough to float your Nut and Bolt. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Shame about the cancellation, eh?

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

What a pain...........................  

Catz


----------

